# Need Recommendations on Keyboard for Palm TX



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I've been reading a lot of reviews on keyboards for PDAs, more specifically looking for one for my Palm TX and I'm getting confused as to which keyboards work with what and exactly which keyboard I'm reading about at times. (Appropriate to snikker at this point.)

I think I am down to two keyboards at this point, the Palm brand and one from a company called ThinkOutside ( www.thinkoutside.com ). Both of these keyboards seem to get good reviews; but, I am concerned about the ruggedness of the folded package (during periods of transport and storage) and the sturdiness during use. In other words, which one would be sturdier used on a bare lap while in use?

Of course, suggestions on where to get the best price would be nice, too.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I realize I didn't get any replies on this; but, I think I will post what I decided and why for anyone else considering a keyboard for a Palm or other PDA.

All the ThinkOutside keyboards I saw had only a four-row key set, making it necessary to use a function key to enter numbers. This might be paractical for a writer of short stories or similar; but, it isn't for me and my purpose. I enter enough numbers that this would defeat much of the convenience I seek in a keyboard.

I ordered the Palm brand keyboard, model 3169WWZ, last night from www.PageComputers.com for only $47.61, including shipping.


----------

